# Does my kitty need counseling???



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Haha Dr. Phil looks funny, but the cat sure is cute!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess that's one cat's opinion of Dr. Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

timskitties said:


> I guess that's one cat's opinion of Dr. Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:


aaaaahahahaha


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Too funny!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How funny is this! I love when cats sleep on tv's. Except she fell asleep watching some Chinese movie









I have one of Sugar doing the same


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awww...that's cute too! I guess Oliver's not the only couch (TV) potato!!!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

ooh, cats on tv! Here's my contribution!

Tyrael checking the weather.









He really likes the meteorologist!


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

My cat ignores the TV unless there are other quadrapeds (especially cats) on the screen or if the picture is black and white.

Maybe the higher contrast of those WWII combat films is easier to see for an animal that can't see as many colors as we do. I'll see Winnie watching Stukas on TV. She'll also watch race cars. The typical show (talking heads) is completely ignored because there isn't enough movement.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Such cute kitties!!! Any other cats that watch/sleep on TVs???


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

That picture is so cute. 

I *love* your walls. We just had a room painted a similar color.


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank You!!! When we first painted, I was a little worried about it because it just seemed so...green. LoL. But I *love* it now! I'm sure you will love yours too. I really appreciate your compliment!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh....I hope you have emailed that picture to the Dr.Phil show!


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

so cute...Cats know..TV is boring


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

LoL...I haven't actually, but that's a good idea!!! :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Stanky prefers surfng the internet for her information  










Or sometimes she just likes curling up to a good book


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I :heart grey & white kitties! :lol:


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

My calico Scarlet likes tv, she prefers a lot of action on screen... specifically space shows/movies. We discovered that Star Wars seems to be her thing. I might have to go buy it just for her! Then maybe I can get a cute pic like that cute Dr Phil shot!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes she likes hitting the news ticker that goes across the tv screen. When I am on the computer she will sit right in front of me and watch the mouse cursor go everywhere.


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Cute pics!!!! Oliver *loves* to chase the mouse cursor on the screen as well as the news ticker (or bottom line on ESPN) also!!!! It's hilarious to watch!!! :lol:


----------

